# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox Inferno UniTool1.1.9 Huawei HiSilicon, Qlcm Cpu Auto detection & Much More

## mohamed73

* 
VolcanoBox Inferno Unitool V1.1.9 Released* * What's new?* * Added Huawei All HiSilicon Phones*  * Read Info will show these details:* * Model & Frimware MHE-TL00 C00B266CUST** Version: BalongC50B311** Ram : 2G** Emmc : 8G** Imei : 866940026761007** SimLock Status** NetLock Status** NetSub Status* * SP Staus** Added Huawei All HiSilicon Bootloader Direct Unlock** Added Huawei All HiSilicon Read Bootloader Code** Added Huawei All HiSilicon Bootloader ReLock** Added Qualcomm Cpu Auto Detection*  *Now No need to Select Cpu Manaul.** From List of CPU Select "AUTO"** This is Beta might be some Cpu not able to Detect Auto** Solved Bug some phones not detect in Qualcomm** Added Support for Clear Screen lock without Data Lost** Here is Complete list of Models which are supported*  *Huawei Honor 8 Pro*  *FRD-L01**FRD-L02**FRD-L04**FRD-L09**FRD-L19**FRD-L09**FRD-C00**FRD-AL10**Huawei P10 Plus*  *VKY-AL00**VKY-L29**Huawei P10*  *VTR-AL00**VTR-L29**Huawei P10 Lite*  * PRA-LA1**Huawei P8 Lite*  *ALE-CL00**ALE-L01**ALE-L02**ALE-L03**ALE-L21**ALE-L22**ALE-L23**ALE-L32**ALE-L34**ALE-L52**ALE-L53**ALE-L62**ALE-TL00**ALE-UL00* *Huawei Honor Magic*  *NTS-AL00**Huawei Mate 9 Pro*  *LON-AL00A**LON-AL00B**LON-AL00C**LON-AL00D**LON-CL00B**LON-L09A**LON-L09B**LON-L29A**LON-L29B**LON-L29C**LON-L29D**LON-TL10B**Huawei Mate 9*  *MHA-AL10A**MHA-AL10B**MHA-AL10C**MHA-L09B**MHA-L29B**MHA-L2AB**MHA-TL00A**Huawei Honor 6X*  *BLN-AL10**BLN-L21**BLN-L22**BLN-L23**BLN-TL00**BLN-TL10**Huawei Honor 5c*  *NEM-AL00**NEM-AL10**NEM-AL20**NEM-AL30**NEM-AL50**NEM-AL60**NEM-CL00**NEM-L21**NEM-L22**NEM-L51**NEM-TL00**NEM-TL00H**NEM-TL20**NEM-UL10**Huawei MediaPad M2 10.0*  *M2-801L**M2-802L**M2-803L**Huawei Honor 7*  *PLK-CL00**PLK-L11**PLK-L21**PLK-TL00**PLK-TL00H**PLK-TL01H**PLK-TL11H**PLK-UL00IN**PLK-UL10**Huawei MediaPad M2 8.0*  *M2-802L**M2-801W**Huawei Honor 4C*  *CHM-CL00**CHM-CL10* *CHM-TL00* *CHM-TL00H* *CHM-TL10**CHM-TL10H* *CHM-U01* *CHM-U23* *CHM-UL00* *CHM-UL10**Huawei P8 lite*  *PRA-LX1**PRA-LX3**PRA-L01**PRA-L02**PRA-L03**PRA-L11**PRA-L21**PRA-L22**PRA-L23**PRA-L31**PRA-TL00**PRA-TL10**Huawei P8max*  *P8max DAV-701L**P8max DAV-703L**P8max DAV-713L**Huawei P8*  *GRA-CL00**GRA-CL10**GRA-L03**GRA-L09**GRA-L13**GRA-TL00**GRA-UL00**GRA-UL10**Huawei MediaPad X2*  *GEM-701L**GEM-702L**GEM-703L**GEM-703LT**Huawei Honor 6 Plus*  *PE-TL00M** PE-TL10** PE-TL20* *Huawei Honor 4X*  * Che1-CL10** Che1-CL20* *Che1-L04* *Che2-L03**Che2-L11* *Che2-L12* *Che2-L23**Huawei Ascend P7 Sapphire Edition*  *P7-L00**P7-L05**P7-L07**P7-L09**P7-L10**P7-L11**P7-L12**P7-L15**P7-L18**Huawei Ascend Mate7*  *MT7-CL00**MT7-L09**MT7-L11**MT7-TL00**MT7-TL10**MT7-TL10A**MT7-TL20**MT7-UL00**MT7-J1**Huawei Honor 6*  *H60-J1** H60-L01**H60-L02** H60-L03**H60-L04**H60-L11**H60-L12**H60-L21**Huawei Honor 3C*  *H30-L01**H30-L01M**H30-L02**H30-L11**H30-L11M**3C H30-L12**Huawei Ascend P7*  * P7-L00* *P7-L05**P7-L07* *P7-L09* *P7-L10* *P7-L11* *P7-L12* *P7-L15* *P7-L18*   *There   is many more models which could be supported also there is   possibilities that there is some unsupported models from list. *    * How to do it ?*   *Connect Powered On Phone with Computer & Install الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Dial in DialPad  *#*#2846579#*#*** Open "Project Menu"** Open "Background settings"** Open "USB ports settings"** Select "Manufacture mode"** Make sure it's Installed "Android Adapter PCUI" Driver and port number should be under "256"* *Here is Some Tested Reports by our Beloved Beta Testers & Supporters*      *Download Area: *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

